# Entry "Locker"



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I made this to the wife's exact specifications. It's certainly not fancy but it was cheap and works well. About $40 in pine and ply but you could dress it up with good wood. It took about a day and a half without paint and finish. 
Just thought I'd post it and might help create some ideas.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job there, does what the lady wanted it to do, and gives you something to show off.

Now you can use this to convince her you might need that other tool, box of sandpaper, set of drills. etc.

Nice Job.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice - I love working with pine - probably because it is easy to get and cheap! 
Add a key holder the side by the door (just a board with some nice hooks - or you could even screw the hooks right in the side) and you will increase the functionality even more. I think on average a person uses up 2 full days looking for sets of keys!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice, good job:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice job! My wife saw something like that in a recent This Old House magazine and wants a row of them for the kids when I get the addition to the house finished.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great. Functional too. Very nice work.


----------

